
Show HN: NestApart – Instant Book Modern Corporate Housing - sperling75
https://www.nestapart.com/
======
wingerlang
The landing page feels very busy. There are multiple things that seems to want
my attention.

The blue, is it "color: blue"? I haven't seen that since the early 00s when I
personally first looked at HTML. It is very ugly and sharp.

The middle part, ignoring the blue button, has like 3 different typefaces, the
middle one is hard to read (imo).

Apart from that I won't say anything as I am not the target audience from a
use-case scenario.

